# Your preference: One P or several



## calispec (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm trying to decide what to do with my tank and i'm going back and forth between getting one p like 7-8"-ish or a few smaller ones like 3"-ish. Which would make for more enjoyable fish viewing and more aggressive, active fish? I kind of like the idea of just having a big guy swimming around but i worry that would be kinda boring, and that maybe having a few to watch would be more fun.

Any thoughts?


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

I persomally like Serras.

Pygo's are very cool fish. But I personally couldn't keep them. I love my hobby, and get very attched to my fish. I couldn't handle their canabalistic tendancies.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

youd be happy with both id think cause eventaully those 2-3'' fish would get large..but theres nothing like a 9-10'' elong or rhom roaming his waters


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I have always like my Pygos. I always say I like them better, which is a pretty blind statement, because I have never owned a Serra myself. I personally think that I would get bored with a Serra, but if I ever did get one, it would be a 2" diamond rhom from Pedro.








~Taylor~


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

the main factor will be what size tank you have right now and do you ever plan to upgrade to a bigger one..then you can divide and conquer with species on wich would suit you best.


----------



## calispec (Jul 19, 2005)

lightning2004 said:


> the main factor will be what size tank you have right now and do you ever plan to upgrade to a bigger one..then you can divide and conquer with species on wich would suit you best.
> [snapback]1127130[/snapback]​


I have a 40long (48") right now but will be upgrading before too long but for right now i'm kind of finding out that i can either get one larger fish or a few small ones, i just want to get oppinions about if just seeing one fish is kinda boring, and which way would lend itself to more aggressive active fish


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

calispec said:


> lightning2004 said:
> 
> 
> > the main factor will be what size tank you have right now and do you ever plan to upgrade to a bigger one..then you can divide and conquer with species on wich would suit you best.
> ...


How about you goto a pet store and see if you can find some serras and pygo's to compare, and see which you like.

At the end of the day it's your decision, we can only tell you OUR preference.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

your 40 long is 48''? i thought it would be 36'' long..but if its 48'' then it cant be more then 12.5'' wide and maybe around 16'' tall?
so if its around 48x12.5x16 you can do quite a bit with it..3 small reds temporarly for around 6-8 months as long has you buy them small 1 inchers..or caribas..if you wana go solo you can do a small rhom around 2-3'' in there and wont need to upgrade for at least 3-5 years..till hes around 7-8'' id say..or a irritan for life


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

I like pygos and serras. I like the piranhas that have good personality and grow to be monsters.


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

id go with pygos


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

SERRA'S









pygos are lame ass boring

serras are the sh*t


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Personally, I prefer a Serra, as they seem to get more attached to their owner (more interactive). Pygo's have that annoying monkey-see, monkey-do attitude: if one freaks out, the rest follows suit. So it's much harder for them to become interactive. But they're by no means boring: they're just different than Serra's.
I like them both, but if I had to choose, I'd go with a Serra.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I have a solitary lil' red belly right now and he's a neat fish. I think a pack of them would be better though, to be honest. And if I had the tank space I might consider doing it. But I simply like my cichlids too much.

As for serras... I think it would be very cool to get a small one and raise it up over the years to a huge size. Kind of like a project of sorts... I think it's the rhom that grows fairly slowly. Raise it from a baby into a monster. Part of the fun.


----------



## malicious1 (Jul 4, 2005)

i think it would really just depend on the size of the tank and how much your willing to spend. in th elong run a shoal will be much more expensive due to housing, food and filtering. they are more high maintence since they are messer and usually require more room wich. more room means more filters, shoals are messy, so you have to have adaquete filtering.


----------



## Scarface (Jan 25, 2005)

I like shoals. More fun watching them eat and interact with each other.


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

I got rid of my RBP's to get a 7 inch Rhom due to the fact that the RBPs were too skittish. The Rhom has more character and attacts anything that moves in the room and altough I've had him for a while, I would like to get some Caribe as I've heard they're a lot more aggressive and less shy than RBP's and they look nice when feeding on the P-Fury downloads.

I think If you have the room get both because if I had the tank space I would not hesitate to get Caribe instead of another Serra.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

I thought its reccomended to have an irritan in a tank no less than 72"?


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

Why would people comment if they like serras if they have never had a serra? Serras are much more beautiful imo. Pygos give amazing feeding shows, but lack the constant attitude that lots of serras give off. I wouldnt suggest a single 2 inch rhom over a group of pygos, but an adult serra with a good attitude is like having a perfect girlfriend with looks and personality.


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

Tibs said:


> SERRA'S
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what ever dude pygo natts all the way man....


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

If you can house a shoal of pygos then go for it. They get big real fast. If i had the space i'd also do a shoal of piraya's or maybe some caribe's!







BUT i also like Serra's nothing like have a mean fish cruising around the tank attacking it's own reflection...so it seems, theres nothing else in his tank..lol


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> I thought its reccomended to have an irritan in a tank no less than 72"?
> [snapback]1130883[/snapback]​


no irritans max out at 7'' you wouldnt need one longer then 48''


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

lightning2004 said:


> Ex0dus said:
> 
> 
> > I thought its reccomended to have an irritan in a tank no less than 72"?
> ...


according to your sig. you got a 16 incher?


----------



## Bluegill (Nov 28, 2003)

^^ He probably meant one 6" irritans. ^^

On the subject of this thread, I'd go with a group of P. natts myself.

Oh, yeah, I already did.


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

id rather have a shoal of caribas or pirayas over any serra besides a diamond rhom or gold spilo


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I prefer pygos.I got rid of all my serras a while back.

All though I do have the gold spilos, but they are together in the same tank..


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

pygos in main tank them small serra in a smaller tank thats how i roll







lol


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

oh and that 16 inch iritan is a joke i already asked about that lol


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

Soldat said:


> Why would people comment if they like serras if they have never had a serra? Serras are much more beautiful imo. Pygos give amazing feeding shows, but lack the constant attitude that lots of serras give off. I wouldnt suggest a single 2 inch rhom over a group of pygos, but an adult serra with a good attitude is like having a perfect girlfriend with looks and personality.
> [snapback]1130895[/snapback]​


I second that!


----------



## Piranha Boy (Feb 27, 2004)

It would depend on what you are looking for. If you put more than one fish in they will pay attention to each other and not so much you but, just like parrots, a single fish can be encouraged to interact with it's owner much easier.







I feed my fish with my hand and he almost comes out of the tank with expectation for food. I have a blast with Killer to say the least.









I have raised them in singles, doubles, and a small school of six fish. My best fun is with the single fish. They don't treat you like an outsider and are much more curious with fewer distractions. How can a fish pay attention outside the tank when there are other sharp-toothed lil' opportunistic f*ckers behind him waiting for the moment to see his guard down.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Several.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

I l,ove serras, but am starting to want some pygo's as well.

My ultimate goal is to score a wimpel for the fish room though.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

lightning2004 said:


> Ex0dus said:
> 
> 
> > I thought its reccomended to have an irritan in a tank no less than 72"?
> ...


Talking to some of the sponsors recently here about adding an irritan they all advised to get atleast a 6ft tank for life.


----------

